# Binky had a summer cut



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

It was a week ago now, bit short for my tastes but it keeps her cool 😃


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Binky looks beautiful, she has such a sweet expressive face. One thing you can be sure of, her coat won't stay that short for long .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Binky looks adorable. Love her face looks like a teddy bear So hugable!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Temporarily Binky is not so much of a Fluff Ball, but she looks lovely all the same.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG they took her ears off!!! joking aside she looks fab, is she holding her ears back or have they cut them really short? she has a lovely shape face and you can really see her lovely eyes. It is a good groom and if you tell the groomer you want more left next time or ears left longer they will know exactly how you want her done.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw little Binky ... Lovely to see her eyes ...

Can't wait To meet you both in the flesh next month!!! 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> OMG they took her ears off!!! joking aside she looks fab, is she holding her ears back or have they cut them really short? she has a lovely shape face and you can really see her lovely eyes. It is a good groom and if you tell the groomer you want more left next time or ears left longer they will know exactly how you want her done.


That made me laugh soooo much! You are so right - but where are her ears, I'm concerned now


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Von said:


> Binky looks beautiful, she has such a sweet expressive face. One thing you can be sure of, her coat won't stay that short for long .


It does grow very quickly!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Temporarily Binky is not so much of a Fluff Ball, but she looks lovely all the same.


I know I miss the fluff!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> OMG they took her ears off!!! joking aside she looks fab, is she holding her ears back or have they cut them really short? she has a lovely shape face and you can really see her lovely eyes. It is a good groom and if you tell the groomer you want more left next time or ears left longer they will know exactly how you want her done.


I know it is wot no ears?! They did cut her ears right back, she said they were matted, but they weren't  it is the bit I like least. I have a new groomer lined up for next time. Yep I agree on the positive you can see her lovely face!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw little Binky ... Lovely to see her eyes ...
> 
> Can't wait To meet you both in the flesh next month!!!
> 
> xxx


Hey Mairi me too!! Very excited to meet you and and the lovely Molly next month!! X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That made me laugh soooo much! You are so right - but where are her ears, I'm concerned now


They are still there honest!!  although she forgot how to use them on our walk at one point this morning!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful Binky  

OMG I love her choc coat and what stunning eyes ..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely xx


----------



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

My groomer doesn't get a cockapoo cut. She always makes max look more like his poodle side here's a pic of his first grooming









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

I was shocked!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Riehlwife said:


> I was shocked!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not surprised, how long was his coat when you took him in? you could ask her to use a less severe blade and a blade comb to keep some length next time.


----------



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

It was bushy I had just rescued him and they wanted to trim off most of it because of matting they thought was under all his poof. He's my first cockapoo so I'm new to how to get him groomed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Binky looks beautiful. Jake's eats get very matted. That is the only thing I left long on him and it takes me half an hour to brush them every night. Maybe I should go short on then

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Riehlwife said:


> It was bushy I had just rescued him and they wanted to trim off most of it because of matting they thought was under all his poof. He's my first cockapoo so I'm new to how to get him groomed


Well at least he is more comfortable now, and you can avoid the scalping next time! Well done for rescuing


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Binky looks beautiful. Jake's eats get very matted. That is the only thing I left long on him and it takes me half an hour to brush them every night. Maybe I should go short on then
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Binky does not really mat so much, but she gets very very hot and it seemed the kindest thing to do, she is much more comfy now. If left to personal choice I would leave her longer. I saw a pic of Jake when he was just groomed and he looked gorgeous!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Binky does not really mat so much, but she gets very very hot and it seemed the kindest thing to do, she is much more comfy now. If left to personal choice I would leave her longer. I saw a pic of Jake when he was just groomed and he looked gorgeous!


Jake also gets super hot. I hope I can keep willow long. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

She looks just like my Tegan x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Riehlwife said:


> It was bushy I had just rescued him and they wanted to trim off most of it because of matting they thought was under all his poof. He's my first cockapoo so I'm new to how to get him groomed


Well done for taking on a rescue dog. It will be lovely for you watching it grow again, try to groom him as much as possible and you can look at lots of lovely groomed dogs on here to get an idea of what you want next time.


----------

